
Now that's what I call a "Hacker" - ex-employee automation scripts (2015) - ChrisArchitect
https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/249-now-thats-what-i-call-a-hacker/
======
ChrisArchitect
bah, delete this - misleading, didn't realize was from _2015_

